# Tear and Beard Staining Remedies??



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I know this has probably been addressed in the past but there are soooo many products out there that are supposed to remove staining that I would like to bring it up again. Willow has staining around her mouth and some tear staining. She has a white face. So far, I've been washing her face daily and cleaning out the eye boogers with a cosmetic wipe. Seems to have helped some. I would really like to know if you have a favorite product to use to control staining around the eye and mouth area. Thanks for any advice.

Jackie & Willow


----------

